
Why is Facebook feeding me a Nazi military uniform page as a “Suggested Page”? - DrScump
http://i.imgur.com/87LWQmX.jpg
======
DrScump
Just for background, I have never posted anything Nazi-related (nor anti-
Semitic nor white supremacist or anything in that realm), not even regarding
military history. In fact, I barely post at all. Can anybody clue me in as to
the algorithm here? Have others seen this?

~~~
Billonto
I have liked a post before that criticized Trump, and FB suggested that I
might be interested in the "Trump for President" page. So, their algorithm
isn't the best.

Also, be ware of "like this to help me" scams. Sometimes you will see things
like a girl holding a sign saying things like "My Dad said he would quit
smoking if I get a million likes, help me" or stuff like that. A lot of the
times those a BS posts made to manipulate people into liking them. Once they
get a bunch of likes, they sell the page that made that post to someone else.
It used to be a girl asking for help page, and now it's a Nazi memorabilia
page.

There are quite a few ways to game FB.

~~~
DrScump

      There are quite a few ways to game FB.
    

... and for FB to game _you_.

Perhaps I should have mentioned that among my de facto boycotting of Facebook
productization of people is that _I don 't do "likes" either_. I'll post an
occasional article (typically science), comment here and there, and that's it.

